# ISIS Directs Threats To Iran In Farsi In New Video



## dani67 (Mar 27, 2017)

By Gilad Shiloach
Mar 27, 2017 at 6:43 AM ET
ISIS rarely takes on Iran in Farsi, but the terror group has released a propaganda film aimed at Tehran out of its Diyala Province arm. Diyala stretches from Baghdad to Iraq’s border with Iran and was the nerve center of ISIS operations before the group spread into the north and west of the country.

The video, 36 minutes long, is titled “Persia between yesterday and today,” and along with the threats to attack Iran, the Islamic State also accuses Tehran of persecuting Sunnis who live in Iran. The group alleges that more than 18,000 Sunnis living in Iran have been executed there since the 1979 revolution. “Execution by hanging is the preferred method of killing Sunnis in Iran,” the video notes.

The video denounces the current Islamic Republic there as an un-Islamic regime that copied democratic institutions from the west. It featured four Farsi-speaking ISIS fighters criticizing Tehran for its hostility towards Sunnis and called on the Sunnis living in Iran to rise up against the theocratic regime. One called for attacks on mosques in Tehran, Isfahan and to “burn the land beneath their feet.”
ISIS Directs Threats To Iran In Farsi In New Video


----------



## dani67 (Mar 27, 2017)

sorry isis. iranian sunni arent wahabi bastard


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 27, 2017)

ISIS is pissed at Iran for supporting their ouster in the battle for Mosul


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 27, 2017)

dani67 said:


> sorry isis. iranian sunni arent wahabi bastard



Poor dani------so sorry that  you and your fellow Shiite shit were EXPOSED to the horror of   fartsie speaking arabs. ------even worse----the article you cite comes from
one   Matti Kochavi------a joooo.        poor Iranian------attacked by BOTH arabs and
jooos--------IN FARTSIE----no less


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry isis. iranian sunni arent wahabi bastard
> ...


IOW, you admit that ISIS is the creation of CIA, the Mossad, Saudi and Turkish intelligence.

Nice.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



nope----not even Turkey did it----as to Saudi---it is probably supported by 
"private"  oil rich Saudi citizens-----or otherwise rich Saudi citizens---but
not the Saudi government------the CIA and/or Mossad have nothing at all
to do with the creation of Isis-------OTHER than the fact that hatred of
the USA and Israel is that which inspires muslims world wide to JOIN UP


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## irosie91 (Mar 28, 2017)

not impressed


----------



## montelatici (Mar 28, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


>



Totally impressed.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 28, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> not impressed


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------

